# [solved]Welche Browsereinstellung?

## Marlo

Hallo!

kann mir jemand sagen welche Browsereinstellungen ich für diese Seite brauche: https://www.bike-discount.de/

Egal ob Chromium, Firefox, Google-Chrom, Falcon, Konqueror oder Brave?

Hauptsache die Seite läuft.

Danke im Voraus!

Ma

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab keine Probleme mit der Seite läuft auf Firefox selbst mit u-matrix das 3/4 Blockt...

----------

## Marlo

Danke ChrisJumper,

dann werde ich mal in meine configs abtauchen.  :Very Happy: 

Ma

----------

## l3u

Geht hier mit Falkon ganz normal …

----------

## Marlo

Danke für den Hinweis, l3u!

Über VPN habe ich eine "normal" Ansicht der Seite. Also mit der ganzen Werbung, den Bildern und so.

Bisher habe ich Verändert:

unbound ausgeschaltet

TLS ausgeschaltet

DNSEC ausgeschaltet

ipv6 ausgeschaltet

#

NetworkManager eingeschaltet.

DNS geht über 8.8.8.8

Das sonderbare Verhalten aller Browser bei dieser Website blieb jedoch bestehen. Und Probleme habe ich NUR mit dieser Seite.

Zum Schluss habe ich die Kabelverbindung gelöst und wifi eingeschaltet.

Wifi läuft mit DNS über meinen Provider. Und siehe da, es wird alles richtig angezeigt.

Und ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich noch was verändern könnte, damit die Kabelverbindung das selbe Ergebnis zeigt.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## forrestfunk81

Läuft bei mir auch mit uBlock origin und uMatrix. 

Was geht denn bei dir nicht? Hast du schon mal in die Developer Tools des Browser gekuckt? Eventuell siehst du im Network Tab irgendwelche Requests welche einen HTTP Fehler Code zurückliefern und vielleicht gibt das einen Hinweis auf einen falsche Namensauflösung oder so.

----------

## Marlo

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was geht denn bei dir nicht?

 

Die Bilder und Werbung wurden nicht geladen.

An den Browsereinstellungen kann es nicht liegen, über VPN und über wifi ging es ja.

Jetzt habe ich vom NetworkManager alle configs gelöscht und neu erstellt.

DNS über Provider und google funktioniert jetzt auch mit den Bildern.

Nachher will ich wieder ipv6 und unbound mit TLS über @853 dazuschalten.

Mal sehen was dann ist. 

Jedenfalls habe ich sowas noch nicht gehabt. Nur auf einer Seite -->  sehr merkwürdig

Danke dir für die Nachfrage forrestfunk81!

Ma

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> ... Werbung wurden nicht geladen.

 

Das ist ein Feature, kein Bug   :Laughing: 

Gerne

----------

## Marlo

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

>  *Marlo wrote:*   ... Werbung wurden nicht geladen. 
> 
> Das ist ein Feature, kein Bug  
> 
> Gerne

 

 :Cool:  Ja...aber genau diese Bike Werbung wollte ich sehen.

Na, wie auch immer. In die logs schauen bringt bei meiner Configuration ja nichts,

die DNS Anfragen werden über Port 853 TLS verschlüsselt und auf Port 53 läuft gar nichts.

ipv6 läuft wieder. https://test-ipv6.com/ zeigt 10/10, also alles gut.

Unbound mit DNSSEC läuft auch soweit.

Hmm. Seit Januar funktioniert diese Configuration problemlos, übersteht alle updates und

nur diese eine Website bringt mir alles durcheinander. Woran es nun genau gelegen hat hab ich

nicht herausgefunden. Aber dennoch...

...solved!

Und Dank an alle, die sich geäußert haben.

Grüße

Ma

----------

